# EVO 9 Quick Cleanup



## magnuz (Feb 7, 2010)

This is my first ever thread on this page so be nice ! hehe

my friend owns a MMC EVO 9 and i decided to shine the engine bay a little bit up

the only 2 items that i used where , spray on tar remover , a prouduct wich is quite alot popular here in iceland due to the massive amounts of tar we get in the winter. and a brush

simply spray it on , scrub what you can with the brush and voila !!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks good, what I would say with regards to using tar remover would be rinse well !! there is a lot of rubber and plastic in there .... the tar remover will eat through it in no time if left sitting !! :thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

A big improvement.

(it was pretty bad to begin with:doublesho)

Chris.


----------



## magnuz (Feb 7, 2010)

TSC-Performance said:


> Looks good, what I would say with regards to using tar remover would be rinse well !! there is a lot of rubber and plastic in there .... the tar remover will eat through it in no time if left sitting !! :thumb:


well actully i mix it with water 50/50 so the effect of the chemical isnt as strong as you might think , and its not even that storng when not waterd down


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

magnuz said:


> well actully i mix it with water 50/50 so the effect of the chemical isnt as strong as you might think , and its not even that storng when not waterd down


We have a product called "Autosmart Tardis" over here and I definitley would not put that all over my engine bay !! under the right conditions it can strip paint !!


----------



## magnuz (Feb 7, 2010)

TSC-Performance said:


> We have a product called "Autosmart Tardis" over here and I definitley would not put that all over my engine bay !! under the right conditions it can strip paint !!


hehe , well , this one is most defenetly 100% paint safe , used for i think many decates over here anyways 

best thing about this method , it takes less then 30 min to clean the engine bay !


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks much better now - great work :thumb:


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

looks cleaner but i'd be tempted to shine up all the black plastic bits with tyre shine stuff or trim restorer stuff.


----------

